# Comment modifier le mot de passe Gmail dans l'application messagerie de l'iPhone ?



## aatt (28 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, Ayant oublié le mot de passe de mon compte Gmail, je l'ai modifié dans l'interface web.

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment modifier le paramétrage de mon compte de messagerie sur mon iPhone (application de messagerie Apple, pas celle de Google).

Config : iPhone 5 - IOS 9.1 depuis hier soir ... - Application Mail de l'iPhone

Sur mon MacBook Air, j'ai fait la modification sans aucune difficulté - la nouveauté, c'est que le mot de passe est saisi dans une fenêtre Google qui s'ouvre à l'intérieur des "Préférences Systèmes".

Merci par avance (désolé si la question a été posée, je n'ai pas trouvé de post correspondant).


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Octobre 2015)

Salut !

J'ai eu quelques problèmes de sync Gmail en IMAP dernièrement, donc en effet, je te confirme qu'il n'est plus possible d'y accéder depuis les Réglages -> Mails, Contacts, Calendriers dans l'iPhone.
En tout cas je n'ai pas réussi...

A mon avis, le plus simple est de supprimer ton compte et de le reparamétrer. C'est assez rapide finalement.


----------



## aatt (28 Octobre 2015)

Merci Simbouesse,

En fait, en voulant tout effacer et tout ressaisir, j'ai eu une pop-up qui me dit que mon compte gmail n'est plus connecté. Et il m'a proposé de ressaisir mon mot de passe via une page de config IOS dans laquelle s'est ouvert un espace Google - nouveau mot de passe saisi, ça marche.

La stratégie de Google est de pousser à l'utilisation de ses propres outils - ils font en sorte que les autres soient moins aisés à utiliser - ça devient franchement lourd.

Bonne journée.


----------

